# Carrot Cake and Cheesecake Combined



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Two of my favorites but never seen them as one. Looks delicious but both are on my never more list. I do appreciate being able to drool over the thought and the pictures.

I can still dream.
Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I think you can't go wrong with that combination TK.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I think that is what they eat in Heaven.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

@Bud9051 , You could have a tiny bit today, and a tiny bit in a few more days, if you can control yourself.

I too have that affliction, and do quite well, being restrained in my eating.

Joann, you are a temptress, you know that don't you.

Always conjuring up delicious things for us to wish for.

That looks very good.


Edit: an hour later
A combination that I thought of over lunch, might be Banana bread, and cheesecake, similar to your carrot cake / cheesecake.




ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ya know Ed, that’s going to be my next experiment....banana bread cheesecake, with lots of walnuts in the cake...thanks for the idea...
How could that not be good?


----------

